# My fishing bait station.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Check this bad boy out. :lol: Not only does it kill bugs but attracts fish at the same time.










The even hang out in the daylight. Which attracts Cody. :mrgreen:


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey! How cool is that. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Don't fall in while hold onto that! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


It's ok fatbass, It's hooked up to a GFCI! :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

3
would that be considered chumming? :?:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yep it sure would. It's ok though since it's a private lake.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

It ain't chummin' if you aren't puttin' anything in the water. The bugs that fall in are there by their own actions. Now, if you were to empty the dead bugs out of the zapper, in the water.... then you'd be chummin'.

Fishrmn


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mmmm maggot gills, sounds appealing. :lol:


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

fatbass said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > 3
> ...


We used to do the same thing. Hanging roadkill posseums and such to sweeten a fishing hole. We also sank many a roadkill in onion bags with rocks to bring in crayfish and catfish.


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

how much does one of those cost?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Emerald2008 said:


> how much does one of those cost?


Congrats you made it to 40 posts with that question. The answer is if you have to ask you can't afford it.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Troll said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > Grandpa D said:
> ...


WoW! Just when you think you've heard it all...another totally random post comes up that reopens the doors of the imagination and planning of future fishing trips...WTG guys! :mrgreen:


----------

